# Kit marking



## Sh0rtbUs (28 Feb 2004)

I got screwed over and didnt have my kit when the rest of my section was going over their kit marking. Anyone have a URL to the list for kit marking eg. where to mark on the webbing yoke..or each individual piece of kit. I‘ve got alot and need it marked by monday. My section commanders said they‘d give the papers to me..but taa daa...never got it and was sent on my way without the papers.


----------



## willy (28 Feb 2004)

There is no CF wide standard for marking your kit.  Each school, and in many cases, each instructor, has a preference.  As a result, there really isn‘t any way for anyone on this forum to tell you where to mark it so that your instructors will be pleased.  If you need to have your kit marked by Monday, why not phone up one of your coursemates, and get them to give you a copy of the SOP?


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (28 Feb 2004)

ok, only problem is the closest coursemate is over about an hours drive away...and I dont exactly have a car. I guess I‘ll just mark all my kit as best as I can..and if they dont like it..I‘ll take the yelling. I find their colorful language somewhat entertaining (gets me in trouble sometimes)


----------



## stukirkpatrick (28 Feb 2004)

I don‘t know about your stores, but if you received a lot of used equipment, then your best bet is to put your name over or as close to the previous user(s) name spot.

However, since you are in Toronto, you might just get new everything, and thus be SOL...


----------



## Pikache (28 Feb 2004)

Lesson learned here: if you want something from the army, you have to chase after it.


----------



## willy (28 Feb 2004)

Well, you do what you want, but be warned: if your instructors have an SOP laid out with regards to how they want your kit marked, and you mark it another way, they will not be pleased at all.  If, as you suggest, it is their fault that you did not get a copy of the SOP, then that is unfortunate, however, I doubt that your instructors will view that as an excuse.  There is probably some way for you to get the required info before Monday.  Phone your buddies, or email them, and if that doesn‘t cut it, get over to one of their places whether it takes you all day or not.  Despite the hassle, It‘ll probably save you a lot of problems in the long run, and what‘s more, it will impress your instructors by showing initiative.


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (28 Feb 2004)

some of my stuff is new and some isnt..so theres names on some of the stuff..and some are clean. I‘m doing what KirkPatrick said and marking what others already have. Im then going to grab one of my buddies quickly before we form up in the armouries and see what i can get done before we form up.


----------



## chrisf (28 Feb 2004)

Best bet is NEAR tags but not on tags (Bare in mind, if somone wants your kit, and you‘ve got it marked on the tags, rip, tag disapears, kit is theirs).

Word of advice, DO NOT MARK your ruck across the back pad, many many times people have had their names printed backwards across the backs of their combat shirts after a long ruck march as a result.


----------



## GerryCan (28 Feb 2004)

What I‘d do is go with everything unmarked and use the excuse: Noone told me where to mark it. They can use the ‘Initiative‘ word all they want, but the point still remains that, ‘whoever‘ crapped out and failed to give you the proper procedure of kit marking, which I would think is the most basic principle within the army seeing how it is taught in week 1 of basic. Call me crazy, but I wouldn‘t get wrapped around the axle in the least...besides, who likes a Garritrooper anyways????


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (28 Feb 2004)

well..already the tools on my course have mixed kit, and when i come back from doing something..my kit is in a different place than where I left it..so i dont think leaving it unmarked would be a smart option! I‘ve already handed out my spare cap badge to someone..and some guys have lost pieces from their webbing, beret‘s..etc.


----------



## Pte. Bloggins (28 Feb 2004)

I think your best bet is as ‘just a sig op‘ said: mark it near the tags. I was told how to label my kit on two different occasions and both times some of the places were different. If you find out your buddies have it marked someplace other then you, mark it there too. (Better safe then sorry I say.)


----------



## Spr.Earl (29 Feb 2004)

> Originally posted by Sh0rtbUs:
> [qb] I got screwed over and didnt have my kit when the rest of my section was going over their kit marking. Anyone have a URL to the list for kit marking eg. where to mark on the webbing yoke..or each individual piece of kit. I‘ve got alot and need it marked by monday. My section commanders said they‘d give the papers to me..but taa daa...never got it and was sent on my way without the papers. [/qb]


Use the old stand by;
Your surname and last 3 of your S.N. in felt pen on everything and I do mean everything.
This will save you some aggro.


----------



## chrisf (29 Feb 2004)

As a general rule try not to mark anything in a "visible" place, in otherwords, mark shirts/pants on the inside, webbing components on the sides that face the belt, etc.

Exception to this rule (But not always, so don‘t mark these items in the visible spots I‘m describing for a little while yet) is very often the butt pack of your webbing (Your name/3 digits in small letters on top of the flap makes it easy to grab your webbing in a hurry if it‘s with others), the top pocket of your ruck sack (Same reason as webbing) and the grab handle of your valise bag (You don‘t take the full ruck inside a tent with your, just your valise bag, if your valise is marked in a visible place, can save potential confusion in the morning). In all cases, you‘re better off with small, no morethen say 1/3" high letters, nothing large and glaring.


----------



## zobart (14 Feb 2006)

I'm about to start my BMQ and I have just been issued my kit. I was told that I had to label everything with my last name and last 3 digits of my service number. I was also told that there was a list of the different places to label the stuff but I can't find it anywhere. Does anyone have the list or can help me out?
Thanks O'plenty


----------



## dangerboy (14 Feb 2006)

It is usualy best to ask your course staff for the list.  Every organzation seems to have it's own method of marking kit.  My preference is not to mark it on labels as they can rip off, and to have it marked so that anyone picking it up can easily see the marking and know who's kit it is.


----------



## geo (14 Feb 2006)

Zorbat....
If you've read the above - you know the score - things haven't changed in a year.

get a marker that will not run (or transfer off).

Once you get your gear and start to train... keep all your gear together all the times. I have lost count of the times I inspect lines to find an individual's kit is spread out everywhere - mixed in with everyone else's.... and then they complain when they can't find something AND ARE MADE TO PAY FOR THEIR LOST KIT....

Hang on to your gear - it's only been loaned to you by the crown AND if you loose it, you'll be made to pay the current price for it's replacement - regardless of how old and ratty the one you lost happened to be.


----------



## TN2IC (14 Feb 2006)

geo said:
			
		

> Hang on to your gear - it's only been loaned to you by the crown AND if you loose it, you'll be made to pay the current price for it's replacement - regardless of how old and ratty the one you lost happened to be.



That has been before... trust me on that..

Chimo, Geo..


----------

